# Another Rolling Skid Idea



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

This is not presented as best option, may be the roller blade wheels, but its what I found originally and had not see the roller blade setup.


I had it on one side for today's cleanup and it did help a lot. Driveway is cratered in a couple spots and cracked and patched in many other places. Much nicer on the new paved driveways (I cleared two neighbors) 

I now have it on both side and have adjusted the skid to be level with it them. 

Will see, needs a good snowfall to test. Following is a description of the bearing. I filled in the center with plastic insert and 5/16 Bolt which sizes up to the factory holes.
*



The General 7508 DL Extra Light Extended Inner Ring Bearing, Double Sealed, No Snap Ring, Inch, 0.5" Bore, 1.75" OD, 3/4" Width,

Click to expand...

**I used the same holes as the scraper per the roller skate wheel approach. 
*
*
*


----------

